# Hey from the USA



## leearmbrust (May 17, 2021)

Hi all! My name is Lee and I'm so psyched to be a part of this forum. Right now I'm finishing up a music degree, and I hope to someday do Trailer music professionally! If you have any advice for me, please let me know. I'm ready to learn!


----------



## sostenuto (May 17, 2021)

Hearty welcome Lee !! One of best ever places to learn .... on wide range of 🎵🎵 topics.


----------



## wahey73 (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Lee


----------



## doctoremmet (May 20, 2021)

Hi Lee. You've found an awesome community to share some of your endeavours with! Welcome!


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

Hi Lee!
Welcome on board


----------



## BassClef (May 23, 2021)

Hello Lee and welcome to the forum!


----------

